# Sexing via Endoscopy



## PA2019 (May 4, 2019)

Does anyone (especially those in FL) have any experience with sexing via endoscopy? I understand the mechanics, but am curious if there is a minimum size or weight that is needed, how accurate the results are, and any idea on what it might cost for 1-10 hatchlings or how much you spent for the procedure. I imagine radiated and Aldabra keepers would be most likely to use this procedure. @ALDABRAMAN @Sterant


----------



## Sterant (May 4, 2019)

Hi. The process is accurate if you use someone that has done a lot of them. The older the animal is, the more accurate the results. I think the weight minimum is about 140g. The University of Georgia is a good place to go. They charge a setup fee of something around $500 and then around $100 per tortoise to do the procedure so it is most cost effective to sex groups.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2019)

PA2019 said:


> @ALDABRAMAN



~ We have never had this procedure done, however we did consider having one done a few years ago, it was around $800.

~ We have always felt the incision was too risky and simply not worth the risk for hatchlings. 

​
​


----------



## Sterant (May 6, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We have never had this procedure done, however we did consider having one done a few years ago, it was around $800.
> 
> ~ We have always felt the incision was too risky and simply not worth the risk for hatchlings.
> 
> ...


Agreed - I don't do it either.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2019)

I've had the procedure done on small birds several times, but never on a chelonian. It was pretty cheap for birds.


----------

